# Vintage Skis / Snowboard



## makimono (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey would anyone want any of these old junk skis? 2 pairs are good enough to mount up and ski: 

204 K2 5500 - 1 mount for marker m48 fresh tune, I skied these last year

203 Solomon equipe 8100 - mint condition 1 mount for Sallys

The rest are pretty beatered. I do have a box of scary bindings too, mostly fractured markers.

The skis are free if anyone might want them, will probably haul them to the dump sooner or later.

Also have a late eighties (1988 if my memory is right) Sims Switchblade. I'm thinking about giving this a run on ebay but if anyone here is interested hit me up.


----------

